# Terminal Server Explorer.exe high processor usage.



## notnewcivilman (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a Windows Server 2003 64-bit Terminal Server. Specs: Dual Intel Xeon 5110 1.6Ghz with 16 Gig of RAM. I have some users that when sitting IDLE the explorer.exe process for that user is using an entire core (out of four) to its self (25%). I have checked the RAM usage and it seems OK, in other words its not maxed out(12 gigs out of 16 being used on a normal day). 

If anyone needs more information please ask.

Thanks.


----------

